# Jerky motion / hard shift into 2nd



## BazookaJoe (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello to everyone here at the forum.
I'm new, and I desperately need some help.

I have a '92 SE V6 automatic with 220k.

When starting up a steep grade or accelerating too much from stop on flat ground the truck jerks like something is binding or out of balance below the truck. If I accelerate slowly it doesn't happen. It also always hits second gear a little hard.

I've been told there is a tailshaft bearing in the transmission that may be worn out and also that it may be my motor mounts. But, I have yet to pinpoint the problem so I can fix it.

It's driving me crazy. any suggestions?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a good chance that the front motor mount(s) are broken causing the engine to shift which may be your binding/jerking. Also check for a broken transmission mount.

To check for a worn tailshaft bushing, shake the front of the driveshaft sideways. There should be very little movement.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check it out when I get back home.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check the plactic shifter bushing that fits on the tip of the shifter ...maybe it jamming or displaced!


----------

